# Skills Assessment, What docs need to be sent to TRA? Electrician Special Class



## KATEL1980 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi again! My partner is a fully qualified electrician. Works in the steel industry. He did his apprenticeship with the same company and has worked with them for 10 years now. Been qualified for 8 years. He needs to send docs off to TRA for skills assessment. What docs does he need to send off all together, anyone know? Thanks again.


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

My husband is also a Special Class electrician. He's sending off all his certificates that he's earned. Can't remember exactly what else. He'll tell you when he sees this  They also want 300 ozzie dollars for their trouble. Hopefully will be sending things off end of this week...


----------



## Steve916 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Katel,
As the missus says, I too am applying under Electrician (Special Class). We are using an agent so they will certify all documents for us. Your partner will need to get together all proof of apprenticeships etc ( City & Guilds, NVQ, BTec), and any other course certificates that he has earned. He will also need to get a reference from his company stating exactly how long he has worked there, how long the apprenticeship was, what colleges he went to, what hours he works etc. Go into loads and loads of details regarding the exact daily tasks that your partner does and describe the tools etc that he is trained to use ( i.e multimeter, clamp meter, mega meter etc). Even if you think something sounds silly or mundane, just get it down on paper. I had to put things like....I use a screwdriver and spanners to carry out a certain job. My reference is nearly 3 pages long. Get somebody at his company with official qualifications to sign and date it( Not somebody in HR, Electrical supervisor or engineering manager will do). You will also need 2 passport photos, birth certificate and TRA Application form. All documents have to be certified by a solicitor.
Hope this helps for a start.
Steve


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, there you go!  

Good luck


----------



## SA_Andy (Aug 28, 2008)

Are you Sure you must go the TRA route?

Vetassess is the new authority (since Sep 07) for Electricians from South Africa, UK, Phillipines, India and Sri Lanka.

And the vcost is not $300 - it is $2200!!!!!!

VETASSESS - Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services


----------



## Steve916 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Andy,
Originally I was supposed to be going through Vetassess but once I told the Agents that I was Electrician (Special Class) and not General Electrician they said it would be TRA which would be £150 instead of £850.
Steve


----------



## SA_Andy (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Steve

What exactly is an Electrician Special Class? Maybe I should go that route. I'm battling with Vetassess now. Are you sure you don't end up with a licence which restricts you to certain types of work as opposed getting a general licence with no restrictions?


----------



## Steve916 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Andy,
I work as an industrial maintenance electrician covering breakdowns and installations of machinery. This involves panel building, plc programming, testing 3 phase motors etc etc. Its on the IMMI website 4311-13. The general electrician is for mainly domestic work ( which I have also done in my time). The description of that ASCO code was better suited to my job.
What type of work do you do?
Steve


----------



## Steve916 (Sep 8, 2008)

p.s Im working the night shift this week so Im making full use of the time and getting my TRA paperwork in order. Only 1 problem......Ive just ran out of ink in the printer.


----------



## Steve916 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just noticed you are from Durban Andy. Whereabouts? My wife comes from Woodlands just outside Durban.
Steve


----------



## SA_Andy (Aug 28, 2008)

Steve916 said:


> Just noticed you are from Durban Andy. Whereabouts? My wife comes from Woodlands just outside Durban.
> Steve


Hi Steve

I'm from Kloof. I do Medium and High Voltage stuff mainly - protection and control.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Steve916 (Sep 8, 2008)

Job Description & Tasks

Services and repairs intricate and complex electrical or electronic circuitry.

* diagnoses and repairs faults in electrical circuitry which is of a complex nature
* analyses drawings and specifications to determine sequences and methods of operation
* uses electrical and electronic test instruments to trace faults
* dismantles units, repairs or replaces defective components and re-assembles them
* test-operates and monitors the performance of systems, and adjusts settings
* records causes of malfunctioning and action taken
* may service and repair circuitry in prototype and other non-standard units
* may service and repair components of electrical equipment powered by hydraulic, pneumatic or other non-electrical energy sources

This is the job description for Electrician (Special Class)
Does any of the above describe your work?
Steve


----------



## SA_Andy (Aug 28, 2008)

Steve916 said:


> Job Description & Tasks
> 
> Services and repairs intricate and complex electrical or electronic circuitry.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve

I couldn't have summarised my job any better than this!!

However - I need to find out what the licencing requirements are and if Special Class Electrician will restrict me in any way in therms of getting a licence in my field. As I understand things - a general electricians licence is the easiest to obtain and does not restrict you to only doing this or that. The special class licence may come with restrictions.

Anyone have any advice on this?


----------



## Steve916 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Andy,
I have just emailed a recruitment agency in Perth to ask if I could get a job as a maintenance electrician and apply for a license there if its required for the job.
I'll keep you posted if I get a reply.
Steve


----------



## SA_Andy (Aug 28, 2008)

Steve916 said:


> Hi Andy,
> I have just emailed a recruitment agency in Perth to ask if I could get a job as a maintenance electrician and apply for a license there if its required for the job.
> I'll keep you posted if I get a reply.
> Steve


Hi Steve

I've found the immi agents pretty weak on this type of thing - for a 457 visa nothing is really required but you need to be licenced when you get there to be able to work. Since this is more of an industrial issue - the immi agets don't seem to know much. As far as Vetassess goes they are clueless.

Keep me informed though.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Steve916 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Andy,
I sent you a pm earlier with some relevant details.
Steve


----------



## Soroka (Feb 27, 2009)

*special class?*

hey steve, whats the latest with your emigration status as i am in the same boat as you being a special class electrician. I work on CNC lathes production machinery and assembly lines in Ford motor company, which i think fits the description of the special class, working on elec systems integrated with pneumatics/hydraulics?

When you wrote about someone having to write a reference in your ex workplace with qualifications and not hr engineers by whom do you mean? what happens once you have your skills assessd here then, u have an equivalent qual in oz isit? are you then required to obtain a state liscence to work?


----------



## jack7 (Apr 4, 2012)

i have one friend do work at Power Supply Bureau.i need to ask


----------

